# 16K Resolution Camera Leak – Free and Open Source Worldwide Public Disclosure under GPL-3 licence terms - PART 1 !!!



## HarryFilm (Aug 24, 2021)

*16K Resolution Camera Leak – Free and Open Source 
Worldwide Public Disclosure under GPL-3 licence terms - PART 1 !!!*


Free and Open Source Design and Device Disclosure under GPL-3 Licence terms for all
described software and hardware systems and devices as of Monday, August 23, 2021
as disclosed and disseminated world-wide from Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada.

On *Monday, August 23, 2021* in Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada an under-the-radar All-Canadian entity operating anonymously under the “nome de plume” *North Canadian Aerospace* is pleased to announce and publicly disclose fully free and open source under the GPL-3 licence terms ALL designs and descriptions of the inventions described as the *Scandium Notch-Filtered Multi-Spectral Image Sensor* and the *Scandium Rotating Assembly for Multi-Sensor Imaging*.

These devices allow for one sensor and/or multiple sensors to sample discrete bands of light in a high-quality manner with maximum suppression of thermal and electrical noise preserving the final colour fidelity of real world still photo and moving video imagery in the Infrared, Visible Light, Ultraviolet and Soft XRAY bands of the electromagnetic spectrum.

The intent of this world-wide public disclosure under the fully free and open source terms of the GPL-3 licence is to ensure that no corporate or government agency anywhere worldwide may patent or otherwise suppress the use of these inventions within consumer-level and professional-grade still photo cameras, video cameras, scientific imagers and other imaging systems.

All designs, descriptions of the devices and inventions disclose in these documents are completely free and open source for use by anyone and any company to manufacture for themselves or to include within their own products, devices and systems pursuant to the terms and conditions of the GPL-3 Licence Terms:

See weblink below for all GPL-3 licence terms applied to ALL described hardware and software:

*


https://www.gnu.org/licenses/gpl-3.0.txt


*
See the attached JPEG format Image Files from Pages 1-to-22

or the attached globally Web-distributable PDF file:

*Scandium_Inventions_Open_Source_Disclosure_Under_GPL3_Aug 23_2021.pdf*

AND YES … You Heard It Here FIRST !!!!

P.S. Parts 2 and 3 are upcoming which will disclose NEW types of camera stabilization systems, new ruggedized/extreme weather-resistant camera and end-user product power production and battery systems, new breakthrough non-aerodynamic-principles-based UAV drone, manned aircraft and manned/unmanned spacecraft propulsion systems and new 2/3rds Inch, Full-Frame, Medium Format and Large Format DCI-16K, DCI-32K, DCI-64K and DCI-128K resolution cameras that have single sensor/stereoscopic and simultaneous multi-stereo-pair visible-spectrum and multi-spectral imaging capability!

P.S.2. I have been away for a quite a while from CanonRumors.com being pretty busy doing my day-job work and attending to urgent personal matters.

Have a Byte! 10011011 It’s Good Fer Ya!

So Long and Thanks For All The Fish !!!

V


----------



## HarryFilm (Aug 24, 2021)

HarryFilm said:


> *16K Resolution Camera Leak – Free and Open Source
> Worldwide Public Disclosure under GPL-3 licence terms - PART 1 !!!*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HarryFilm (Aug 24, 2021)

HarryFilm said:


> *16K Resolution Camera Leak – Free and Open Source
> Worldwide Public Disclosure under GPL-3 licence terms - PART 1 !!!*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HarryFilm (Aug 24, 2021)

YES! It's been a while BUT I'M BACK with even more insane things to disclose coming soon enough!

Wait until you see the 3000 km (2000 miles) driving range Aluminum-Sulfur Batteries that last 25 years and work from -100C to +200C that have 8x the energy density of Lithium Ion batteries at the same 3D-XYZ volume per litre (i.e. 1000 CC). These safer-to-manufactuere and safer-to-use Aluminum-Sulfur batteries are much more environmentally friendly and can be used in ANY TYPE OF PRODUCT and not just within still photo cameras, video cameras, lighting products, drones or other consumer end-user and professional-grade video/audio products and systems! 

These new batteries can be discharged to near ZERO with no degradation upon recharge and their recharge time can be in-parallel which means you can reach FULL CHARGE within mere minutes rather than the many hours that Lithium Ion currently takes! And since dendrite-growth is nearly non-existent within Aluminum-Sulfur batteries, the number of recharges is into the many tens of thousands of times with battery pack longevity getting into the 25 year range with very little full-power-availability degradation even at the 23 year mark! It also means laptops and cameras will run for an entire week continuously. Smartphones will run for months and cars will go 3000 km or more on one charge!

Aluminum-Sulfur is the THE FUTURE when it comes to new battery technologies!

AFTER THAT ..... THE REAL SECRET STUFF WILL GET DISCLOSED HERE which will BLOW ALL YOUR MINDS TO SMITHEREENS !!!

Comments and replies fully accepted and appreciated.

P.S. YES! You Heard It Here First !!!!

V


----------



## unfocused (Aug 24, 2021)

Welcome back Harry. We were down about a quart of crazy, but now I see we are all full up and even spilling over.


----------



## HarryFilm (Aug 24, 2021)

unfocused said:


> Welcome back Harry. We were down about a quart of crazy, but now I see we are all full up and even spilling over.



Like I said! It's nice to be back up to ONLY ONE BRICK SHORT of a full load !!!!

I should note that all the inventions described are fully real and in actual real-world working products. The main sensor we use in our 70mm Medium Format Plus camera is a 1.89:1 aspect ratio 16384 by 8640 pixel as-per-documented notch-filtered multi-sized photosite pixel array.

The substrates are all new so the photosensitive area of the image sensor is basically full-colour nightvision with only the barest starlight and moonlight needed for full colour scene illumination. It goes waaaaaaaaaaaaaay beyond what a Sony A7s3 can do in terms of low-light-levels for still photo and moving video image quality!

YES! I am soooooooooo BACK !!!

V


----------

